# Which bonds to buy?



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I need to top up my fixed income.
I have GIC's and a hi interest savings account.
Have never owned bonds.
Any recommendations on a bond (no funds or etf's)
that pays 2.5 to 3% ?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

AMABILE said:


> that pays 2.5 to 3% ?


If you need 2.5%, get a 5 yr. GIC.
I don't think bonds will offer you that much more at this point, given the risk and other factors.


----------

